# French Composer Albert Roussel



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

In my opinion, the French master Albert Roussel (1869-1937) is a sadly neglected composer who deserves to be much better known. Although a contemporary of Debussy and Ravel, his highly original music has unfortunately never gained as prominent a place in the repertoire as these two more famous composers, and I am convinced that he is in no way inferior to them as a composer, and that his music may even have greater musical substance.
Roussel is not even really an "impressionist" composer, although his music is very colorful.
In fact, he was such an individualist that it's difficult to pidgenhole his music in any category.
He was born in Northern France in 1869, orphaned as a child and brought up by an aunt and uncle, later becoming an officer in the French navy . 
But he had been drawn to music and left the navy to study music with the once famous French composer Vincent D'Indy at the Schola Cantorum in Paris.
Roussel developed a highly distinctive style of his own, and his music does not fit the stereotype of French elegance ,refinement and artiness in music. It is rugged and forthright, without a shred of preciosity and pretentiousness. 
His music is vigorous and earthy, with pounding rhythms and pungent dissonant harmonies and though tonal, it's highly chromatic and sometimes difficult to discern a tonal center in it.
The third of his four symphonies is probably his best known work, and is one of the finest of French symphonies, although all four are splendid works. 
Other notable Roussel works are the ballet scores "The Spider's Feast" and "Bacchus&Ariane". 
Both can be heard either complete or in suite form on CD. 
The Spider's Feast is a ballet about a spider which praeys on insects in a garden, and Bacchus&Ariane is based on the Greek myth of Ariadne and the minotaur. 
"Evocations" is a dazzling work for orchestra,chorus and vocal soloists depicting the great temples of Indochina,which Roussel had visited. 
"Padmavati" is anopera/ballet about India during the Moghul conquest, and is also a dazzlingly colorful and exotic work,very rarely performed, but recently revived in Paris with great success.
It's like no other French opera you've ever heard.
There are also other orchestral works, piano and chamber music etc.
Among the distinguished conductors who have recorded Roussel's orchestral works are Jean Martinon(a pupil), Marek Janowski,Stephane Deneve, Christoph Eschenbach,Michel Plasson,Ernest Ansermet, and Charles Dutoit. 
Do try Roussel's distinctive music. It's French music with a difference.
Charles Munch


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Just pointing out that abbreviated, this guy's name is "A. Roussel"


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Roussel is interesting, but he's no Chausson, D'Indy, Schmitt, nor Dukas.
Roussel's D-major Quartet (Op. 45) is keen.

2CD set also contains bonus Chausson and rare Magnard.
http://www.amazon.com/Chausson-Stri...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271288825&sr=1-2


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

I enjoy the following
Symphony 1 & 4 Stephane Deneve Naxos
Symphony 3 Boulez NYP..Sony
also Jarvi Chandos
Bacchus et Ariane Stephane Deneve B/W symphony 3 Naxos

This should give you a good impression of Roussel....

Robert


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Sébastien Melmoth said:


> Roussel is interesting, but he's no Chausson, D'Indy, Schmitt, nor Dukas.
> Roussel's D-major Quartet (Op. 45) is keen.
> 
> 2CD set also contains bonus Chausson and rare Magnard.


I'd beg to differ. I think Roussel's chamber works are pleasant, but it is his symphonic output that really shines. I am impressed by the individuality and personality he managed to find in his later works - being able to procure a directness and sense of exotic expression in a time where composers were generally pretty bland in their imitation of the impressionist style.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Roussel's Symphonies are valid no doubt, and he gets extra credit for having written more than the single issues managed by Vierne, Franck, and Chausson.

Magnard wrote four fantastic Symphonies; while Tournemire produced 8 little-known Symphonies.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Roussel is interesting, but he's no Chausson, D'Indy, Schmitt, nor Dukas.


Exactly! Because Roussel is _interesting_.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I blogged about him here:
http://artrock2006.blogspot.com/2009/08/roussel-french-underdog.html


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Great blog Art....excellent example......

Robert


----------



## Ian Elliott (Nov 15, 2010)

I heartily agree. I love all his music, even the early 'Sandman' ballet. His 3rd symphony is one of my favorites and has been called 'the greatest French symphony'. I also like the 4th. The choral writing in Padmavati is amazing. When I was playing piano I enjoyed working on his Suite for piano. It not only sounded good, it felt good to play! (By comparison, Stravinsky's Piano-Rag-Music feels good to play but is hideous to listen to.)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ian Elliott said:


> The choral writing in Padmavati is amazing.


I have Padmavati playing now. Yeah, the choral writing is very memorable.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

> Franck


Franck only needed to write one 

But I concur with anyone that stated that Rousel's symphonies are outstanding.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Wakey-wakey, eggs and bakey. Another composer that shouldn't be slept on. Here's a box set on Amazon with Roussel's complete symphonies and orchestral works for any inquiring minds:

http://www.amazon.com/Roussel-Complete-Symphonies-Other-Orchestral/dp/B003NEQAX6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1385057275&sr=8-2&keywords=roussel


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Vesuvius said:


> Wakey-wakey, eggs and bakey. Another composer that shouldn't be slept on. Here's a box set on Amazon with Roussel's complete symphonies and orchestral works for any inquiring minds:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Roussel-Compl...e=UTF8&qid=1385057275&sr=8-2&keywords=roussel


*That and this* is all one needs for a fine inexpensive introductory to the music of *Roussel*. :tiphat:

View attachment 28905


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I has come to my attention that Briliant Classic also quite recently released Roussel´s piano music:

http://www.brilliantclassics.com/release.aspx?id=FM00415383

The orientalism of his "Evocations" for vocals & orchestra, mentioned in the introductory post, should be tried out.

Bernstein did a great recording of the 3rd Symphony, and Münch is good in Symphonies 3+4.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> I has come to my attention that Briliant Classic also quite recently released Roussel´s piano music:
> 
> http://www.brilliantclassics.com/release.aspx?id=FM00415383
> 
> ...


Thanks jc, for mentioning that piano rec. I sampled it a couple of times, and it didn't do enough for me to purchase--seemed elementary, for lack of a better word at the moment. Perhaps I'll give it another shot.

Right on with the LB Roussel 3, it's my starter. Personally, I think all of Deneve's Roussel Symphonies can be improved upon, but it's still a more than decent intro for Roussel newbies. :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree that the piano music isn´t of major importance (I have most of it on old LPs), but the complete set seems attractive.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Deneve or Janowski for a complete set of symphonies? Comments? Opinions?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Agree with the positive comments on his output, especially the chamber works - lots of colour and instrumental variety as can be found with his fellow-countrymen such as Poulenc and Ibert.


----------



## opus111 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have never heard his piano music, to tell you the truth. Like many others, however, I've been completely won over by the symphonies and other orchestral music on Naxos (Stéphane Denève and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra). I only came the Berstein's Roussel after hearing the Denève.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

opus111 said:


> *I have never heard his piano music*, to tell you the truth. Like many others, however, I've been completely won over by the symphonies and other orchestral music on Naxos (Stéphane Denève and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra). I only came the Berstein's Roussel after hearing the Denève.


I can recommend this first of a series. It's very good. :tiphat:


----------

